# auswahlliste,klappliste,combobox



## lernen.2007 (18. November 2006)

Hallo,

kann vielleicht mir mal jemand den Unterschiede zwischen Auswahlliste,Klappliste und Combobox nennen. Ich suche in   aber ich habe immer noch nichts verstanden.

Danke


----------



## Gumbo (18. November 2006)

Die Frage ist erst mal, was du dir untern den Begriffen Auswahlliste, Klappliste und Combobox verstehst.


----------



## Maik (18. November 2006)

Vielleicht helfen dir die Definitionen in den folgenden Wiki-Artikeln weiter?


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Listenfeld (Auswahlliste <select>)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Combobox (z.B. Browser-Adresszeile)


----------

